
Security startup Malwarebytes acquires AdwCleaner to nip adware in the bud - riqbal
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/19/security-startup-malwarebytes-acquires-adwcleaner-to-nip-adware-in-the-bud/
======
Aoyagi
"Startup"? Malwarebytes is 7 years old!

~~~
GordonS
I heard someone from Cognizant recently refer to their behemoth outsourcing
firm as a 'startup' \- ridiculous.

I guess the word is seen as cool, so companies want to associate themselves
with it. But to me it just makes them sound bloody stupid.

